# Nước Pháp Không Chỉ Có Eiffel



## Queeni Quách (9 Tháng bảy 2018)

Bữa giờ thấy các mom cứ rộn ràng chuyện sang trời Âu du lịch này nọ, đi tour có, tự túc cũng có. Cách đây 2 năm e có thời gian tu nghiệp bên Pháp, nay mạn phép chia sẻ 1 số nơi xinh đẹp lung linh lộng lẫy lóng lánh quá trời quá đất cho các mom tham khảo; có dịp sang Pháp bên cạnh Eiffel hay Khải Hoàn Môn, hoặc các thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng ở Đức, Hà Lan, Luxembourg  thì nhớ tranh thủ thời gian ghé những chỗ này nha. 

1. Nằm cách thủ đô Paris 500 km về phía Đông Nam, Annecy là một thị trấn xinh đẹp được bao quanh bởi hồ Annecy và dãy núi Alps. Đặc biệt, Annecy có dòng kênh chảy quanh và những ngôi nhà nhiều màu sắc. Đây là lý do khiến nơi này được mệnh danh là “Venice của nước Pháp”. 







2. Gordes, Pháp: Thị trấn này nằm giữa dãy núi Vaucluse và thung lũng Luberon. Nơi đây nổi tiếng với các lâu đài cổ được xây dựng từ thế kỷ thứ 12. 






3. Eguisheim, Pháp: Thị trấn cổ nổi tiếng những với những ngôi nhà bằng gỗ được sơn màu xanh và hồng, đường phố lát đá cuội và rất nhiều chậu hoa. 






4. Quedlinburg, Đức: Thị trấn nằm trên dãy núi Harz sẽ đưa du khách trở lại thời kỳ Trung cổ. Bạn có thể khám phá các tàn tích từ thế kỷ thứ 12 như đường phố lát đá cuội, quảng trường chợ trung tâm, nhà mái đỏ,… 






5. Cochem, Đức: Thị trấn này là một trong những địa điểm nổi tiếng mà nhiều travel bloggers đã đến check in . Điểm nổi bật nhất ở nơi đây là tòa lâu đài cổ trên ngọn đồi cao, nhìn xuống thị trấn và sông Moselle.


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (9 Tháng bảy 2018)

Oải hương đang mùa nở rộ rồi đó. Bạn nào muốn đi thì khẩn trương lên kế hoạch nha. Dự là năm nay sau 15/7 sẽ bắt đầu thu hoạch hoa ở Valensole vì hôm đó là lễ hội hoa.

Ảnh mình chụp 3 năm trước và năm nay dự định sẽ quay lại đầu tháng 8. Hi vọng sẽ lại được đón những hoàng hôn rực rỡ.hihi


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (9 Tháng bảy 2018)

Mọi người cho mình hỏi, hồ sơ của mình không có sổ tiết kiệm, nhưng mình có tài khoản ngân hàng có tầm 250 triệu. Mình đã đi sao kê 5 tháng gần nhất nhưng trong bản statement of account mình có khoản đóng tiền học Nail cho đứa em mình. Mà ai cũng biết Nghề Nail thì hơi nhạy cảm. Mình thì nhân viên văn phòng thôi. Liệu dsq họ có soi kỹ không các chế ((( mình xin visa đi tour châu âu, Pháp là nước đầu tiên và ở lâu nhất nên xin visa Pháp.
Mình khá lo lắng.


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (11 Tháng bảy 2018)

250m chị chuyển gửi tiết kiệm tính đến thời sau ngày đi thì dc nha chị. chứ để trong tk vãn lai thì ko đc chấp nhận đâu.


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (11 Tháng bảy 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> 250m chị chuyển gửi tiết kiệm tính đến thời sau ngày đi thì dc nha chị. chứ để trong tk vãn lai thì ko đc chấp nhận đâu.


Hixhix sao khó vậy nè. Em mới nghe chị đồng nghiệp nói xong, thời gian gửi tiết kiệm phải gửi trước cái ngày xin visa ít nhất là 3 tháng nữa. Em bó tay rồi. ko biết cách nào lách đc ko chị?


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (13 Tháng bảy 2018)

nếu tới pháp mấy mẹ nên ghé aix-en-provence ngắm hoa oải hương nha , đây là  thủ phủ của hoa oải hương biểu tượng của nước pháp luôn , review lại ít pic cho mấy mẹ coi 
http://1.bp.************/-y0TjUXq4JvQ/UgDg_dQFI6I/AAAAAAAAHEo/lSDAu2JdkwE/s640/p1.jpg
http://4.bp.************/-0-bdgqwxmm8/UgDhDddhbqI/AAAAAAAAHFA/w1FffgAsFlM/s640/p4.jpg
http://4.bp.************/-Ex1Dvl49K7Q/UgDhFo-_3kI/AAAAAAAAHFQ/GqOcL7rVALI/s640/p6.jpg


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (14 Tháng bảy 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> Hixhix sao khó vậy nè. Em mới nghe chị đồng nghiệp nói xong, thời gian gửi tiết kiệm phải gửi trước cái ngày xin visa ít nhất là 3 tháng nữa. Em bó tay rồi. ko biết cách nào lách đc ko chị?



Chị thử đánh giá mức đậu visa của trường hợp gia đình mình qua đây thử nhé. Mau chóng nhanh lẹ lắm ạ. Em thấy Tugo làm việc rất chất lượng đó. 

*https://www.tugo.com.vn/bang-tinh-xac-suat-dau-visa-chau-au/*


----------



## Queeni Quách (14 Tháng bảy 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> Chị thử đánh giá mức đậu visa của trường hợp gia đình mình qua đây thử nhé. Mau chóng nhanh lẹ lắm ạ. Em thấy Tugo làm việc rất chất lượng đó.
> 
> *https://www.tugo.com.vn/bang-tinh-xac-suat-dau-visa-chau-au/*


Bên này làm uy tín lắm chị, e cũng vừa đi chuyến Châu Ấu tháng 5 vừa rồi, thích lắm


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (17 Tháng bảy 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> Hixhix sao khó vậy nè. Em mới nghe chị đồng nghiệp nói xong, thời gian gửi tiết kiệm phải gửi trước cái ngày xin visa ít nhất là 3 tháng nữa. Em bó tay rồi. ko biết cách nào lách đc ko chị?


Một số nước họ yêu cầu khắc khe lắm chị, bên Châu Âu nạn di dân rồi trốn luôn bển nhiều lắm nên 1 số lãnh sự yêu cầu cao để hạn chế lại. Chắc tại chị đi tự túc 1 mình nên mới vậy thôi, chứ em đi tour thì họ bảo lãnh cho nên % pass cũng cao hơn đó. Dĩ nhiên là khi qua nước người ta phải khai bao đi đâu, khi nào về. Chứ đâu khơi khơi tự đi được


----------



## Mai Thi (17 Tháng bảy 2018)

Ở Hà Lan có 1 cái làng Giethoorn (tỉnh Overijssel) mà ko có đường đi bộ, từ nhà này sang nhà khác chỉ đi bằng xuồng hoặc cano thôi, Các chị có đi tour thì nên yêu cầu thêm đến đây nhé. Sẽ không hối hận đâu ạ ^_^


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (17 Tháng bảy 2018)

Sau này về già mà dành dụm được ít tiền kha khá, mình cũng muốn chu du khắp thế giới hoặc tìm một nơi yên tĩnh như thế này sinh sống. Thật sự ngôi làng này quá đẹp, đẹp đến thoát tục, xanh ngớt màu thiên nhiên, nhìn thôi cũng thấy được sự yên bình trong đó.


----------



## Mai Thi (17 Tháng bảy 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Sau này về già mà dành dụm được ít tiền kha khá, mình cũng muốn chu du khắp thế giới hoặc tìm một nơi yên tĩnh như thế này sinh sống. Thật sự ngôi làng này quá đẹp, đẹp đến thoát tục, xanh ngớt màu thiên nhiên, nhìn thôi cũng thấy được sự yên bình trong đó.



Vậy mới thấy họ đi trước mình cả trăm năm là hoàn toàn chính xác. Hiện về quê muốn một lần đi tắm sông như ngày nhỏ, mà chả dám thò cả chân xuống nữa vì nguồn nước quá ô nhiễm chứ đừng nói là tắm, hehe


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (17 Tháng bảy 2018)

Mai Thi đã viết:


> Ở Hà Lan có 1 cái làng Giethoorn (tỉnh Overijssel) mà ko có đường đi bộ, từ nhà này sang nhà khác chỉ đi bằng xuồng hoặc cano thôi, Các chị có đi tour thì nên yêu cầu thêm đến đây nhé. Sẽ không hối hận đâu ạ ^_^


Sài gòn việt nam cũng như vậy thuj vào mùa mưa ngập nước. Chỉ có điều nước đen và xe lội nước chết máy chứ không phải xuồng... Lội nước... Huhu


----------



## Queeni Quách (18 Tháng bảy 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> Một số nước họ yêu cầu khắc khe lắm chị, bên Châu Âu nạn di dân rồi trốn luôn bển nhiều lắm nên 1 số lãnh sự yêu cầu cao để hạn chế lại. Chắc tại chị đi tự túc 1 mình nên mới vậy thôi, chứ em đi tour thì họ bảo lãnh cho nên % pass cũng cao hơn đó. Dĩ nhiên là khi qua nước người ta phải khai bao đi đâu, khi nào về. Chứ đâu khơi khơi tự đi được



Đúng rồi chị, gia đình em đi tugo ko thôi, đi nhiều tour rồi thích lắm ạ, họ làm uy tín, thủ tục xin visa nhanh lắm nên e rất tin tưởng. Mình đã ko rành mà còn tự đi nữa thì khổ thân lắm ạ ^^


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (18 Tháng bảy 2018)

Em chưa được sang Châu Âu, thấy các chị đi thích quá cơ


----------



## Queeni Quách (18 Tháng bảy 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Em chưa được sang Châu Âu, thấy các chị đi thích quá cơ


Hihihi, trai tây đẹp lắm nha em, lại lãng mạn nữa; cho em xem ít ảnh để có động lực nè


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (18 Tháng bảy 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> Hihihi, trai tây đẹp lắm nha em, lại lãng mạn nữa; cho em xem ít ảnh để có động lực nè


ÚI mẹ ới! Chị đi với chồng sao mà cứ địa zai thế này hay nhở, hí hí


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> Đúng rồi chị, gia đình em đi tugo ko thôi, đi nhiều tour rồi thích lắm ạ, họ làm uy tín, thủ tục xin visa nhanh lắm nên e rất tin tưởng. Mình đã ko rành mà còn tự đi nữa thì khổ thân lắm ạ ^^


Công ty này ở đâu vậy chị? Giờ em đăng ký thì cuối tháng 8 đi có đc ko vậy? Em tính đi mùa thu, mùa này đẹp lắm, chỉ sợ làm visa ko kịp thôi.


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> Hihihi, trai tây đẹp lắm nha em, lại lãng mạn nữa; cho em xem ít ảnh để có động lực nè


Đẹp quá chị. Có điều kiện em sẽ đi Pháp và Ý đầu tiên


----------



## Queeni Quách (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Công ty này ở đâu vậy chị? Giờ em đăng ký thì cuối tháng 8 đi có đc ko vậy? Em tính đi mùa thu, mùa này đẹp lắm, chỉ sợ làm visa ko kịp thôi.


Em đến 118 Lê Thánh Tôn, q1 để tìm hiểu thêm nhé. Còn không thì em có thể điền thông tin ở đây, họ liên hệ em ngay thôi à 
https://www.tugo.com.vn/tours/tour-...source=facebook&utm_medium=yugo_catalog_3days


----------



## Mai Thi (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> Hihihi, trai tây đẹp lắm nha em, lại lãng mạn nữa; cho em xem ít ảnh để có động lực nè


 Phải công nhận Trai Tây họ galang thiệt! em nhờ chụp hình dùm em trước cung điện Buckingham ở London, ông nội kia đứng canh hơn chục phút, chụp mấy chục tấm, nó ra vậy nè. hixhix chụp hình có tâm hết sức vất vả đó mà =.=!


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Mai Thi đã viết:


> Phải công nhận Trai Tây họ galang thiệt! em nhờ chụp hình dùm em trước cung điện Buckingham ở London, ông nội kia đứng canh hơn chục phút, chụp mấy chục tấm, nó ra vậy nè. hixhix chụp hình có tâm hết sức vất vả đó mà =.=!


Lạy thánh chụp luôn. hihihi


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Mai Thi đã viết:


> Ở Hà Lan có 1 cái làng Giethoorn (tỉnh Overijssel) mà ko có đường đi bộ, từ nhà này sang nhà khác chỉ đi bằng xuồng hoặc cano thôi, Các chị có đi tour thì nên yêu cầu thêm đến đây nhé. Sẽ không hối hận đâu ạ ^_^


Chị đi nhiều nơi quá ha, nhìn thích thật. Em đi mới có 1 lần mà cũng thích nơi Hà Lan này rồi


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> Em đến 118 Lê Thánh Tôn, q1 để tìm hiểu thêm nhé. Còn không thì em có thể điền thông tin ở đây, họ liên hệ em ngay thôi à
> https://www.tugo.com.vn/tours/tour-...source=facebook&utm_medium=yugo_catalog_3days


Mình cũng đang quan tâm, cám ơn  bạn


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> Em đến 118 Lê Thánh Tôn, q1 để tìm hiểu thêm nhé. Còn không thì em có thể điền thông tin ở đây, họ liên hệ em ngay thôi à
> https://www.tugo.com.vn/tours/tour-...source=facebook&utm_medium=yugo_catalog_3days



Thanks chị nhé, em đã liên hệ rồi. Họ tư vấn bảo khoản 2-3 tuần là có visa ngay, nay e đang chuẩn bị hồ sơ để nộp đây ạ. Đi về em sẽ up hình hậu tạ chị nhé. kkkk


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Thanks chị nhé, em đã liên hệ rồi. Họ tư vấn bảo khoản 2-3 tuần là có visa ngay, nay e đang chuẩn bị hồ sơ để nộp đây ạ. Đi về em sẽ up hình hậu tạ chị nhé. kkkk


Bạn có chơi fb hok? add friend làm quen nha


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (19 Tháng bảy 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Thanks chị nhé, em đã liên hệ rồi. Họ tư vấn bảo khoản 2-3 tuần là có visa ngay, nay e đang chuẩn bị hồ sơ để nộp đây ạ. Đi về em sẽ up hình hậu tạ chị nhé. kkkk



Đi tháng nào vậy bạn? mình dịp Noel tính đi nè, đi chung hok?!?


----------



## Kim Thoa (1 Tháng chín 2018)

trời quơ dẹp quá ...đi sang đây mất bao nhiêu hả bạn?


----------



## Lybetyn (7 Tháng chín 2018)

phong cảnh nhìn đẹp quá, tuyệt vời


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (25 Tháng chín 2018)

nước pháp có nhiều cảnh đẹp


----------



## Igymfitness (4 Tháng mười 2018)

còn vô vàn những cảnh đẹp khác


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (4 Tháng mười 2018)

phong cảnh quá đẹp


----------



## Metunlun (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Được đi trên cánh đồng hoa oải hương chắc là thích lắm nhỉ? Ước mơ của e đó ạ!


----------



## phương trinhh (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Nhìn thấy những phong cảnh này mà thấy mê mẩn quá!  Ước gì mình được đến đây.


----------



## Shopping (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

phong cảnh đẹp quá


----------

